# need some were to ride



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys whats up im trying to find places to ride in this new year i live in northeast louisiana pretty close to monroe and i was wandering if yall knew of any places to ride close to my stomping grounds i dnt mind traveling. any info will be helpful thanks.


----------

